

Features Google Me Needs to Beat Facebook - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/2010/08/04/3-must-have-features-for-google-me-to-beat-facebook/
Facebook is almost impossible to beat at this point, but Google still has a shot if they create the Google Me social network with these 3 must-have features.
======
truebosko
"Make an overall better product" I'm sorry but .. seriously, no shit?

~~~
foobarbazetc
The site is called Next Paradigms, what did you expect? :)

